# Aberdeen This Sunday- Who's going??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This show is usually a packed house. :hat: Being the first official show to kick off the season, so to speak.

Was only able to get hallway tables again but who cares? Just being there is a treat. I have to make the trip alone this time. My Bud Mike is busy with his bday or some crap!! 2 and half hour run for me with no traffic issues. Anyone going my way?? Bob Tom and Kevin I know won't have room and they are leaving sat afternoon. I am planning on leaving early sun am like 4:30 or so. I believe it was a solid 2.5 hours.

Anyways, see you all there and remember we are always interested in buying your stuff if your looking to sell collections of sorts.

Thank and see you all there :thumbsup:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Going!*

I'll be there with about 350 cars, everything from vibes to later tyco.
Going with Lou Lanceri who will have Bob Molta's stuff.
We will have six tables.
-Joe Sac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there, rain or shine.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wish i could go. too many kids in too many activities. y'all post pics now, so i can see what i missed... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

be there today. all your favorite sellers will be there!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm ready to leave ! see ya soon !! :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

been there, done that. cool show. lots of great vendors and great buys. no, I didn't take any pictures/


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great show as expected. 

Lots of deals and great fun. Awesome people and Came home with a nice crop of cars plus parts. 

Thanks Elliot and all else involved. Can't wait for the next one. 

And you guys need to check out what The Resin Dude has been up to. Making some real trick stuff.32 cords a new chopped rod kinda like the amazing blue one Bill Hall did!!!
No joke you two were definitely on the same wave length!!!

I'll post life in a little while.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wish there was a show closer to me, I'd love to go.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Wish there was a show closer to me, I'd love to go.



Come on mate. Its only a hop skip and a jump away. 


Lol

Yea that stinks. Maybe you need to start the first Canadian slot car shiw ever!!!! :dude:And you never know what can happen. Maybe 2 a year next year???


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: The H0 - Aberdeen show was great & worth the drive from Brooklyn NY !! Picked up 2 great Hot Rod Kits from the Resindude & some other stuff & met some great people !! I will also be @ the HO-LI show Oct. 2nd !! Looking foreward to the next HO-Aberdeen !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Come on mate. Its only a hop skip and a jump away.
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


There is a Canadian Slot Car Show...has been for 25 years


October 29, 2011

Canadian Slot Car Show 25th Anniversary

Toronto Ontario Canada

Huttonville Public School

2322 Embleton Road Brampton

Contact: Rick 905 451 6558

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool thanks for posting Joe!!

Here is my Aberdeen haul, enjoy.











This gem I got from Tom actually a few weeks ago when I stopped by his place. He mentioned the guys name who made these kits but I forgot. Maybe Joe somebody??


----------

